# SAY HELLO TO MY NEW LITTLE FRIEND..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

panda dogface puffer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:smile: ..enjoy


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

awsome puffer


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh: cool lil dude


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I LOVE IT


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Great find!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Raf you dont need me to look for the all black dog face anymore?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats is the nicest panda i have seen, lovely marking around the eyes


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Those are awesome little fish. What are the dogface ones with blue eyes called?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

suuuuwweeeeeettt puffer.









Joe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Awwww....how cute! So what are you gonna name it?! And where did you end up managing to find one of those?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey Pack, remember that puffer you owe me.....









Damn that is one *AWESOME *puffer, congrats!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

who did you get it from! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hello there


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Im starting ot love salt
















thanks for sharing


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

PUFFER..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha i like the other fish in that 1 pic better post more of it lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fishy Raf


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

puffer are some of the strangest damn fish i ever seen


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Your tank rocks!!!!!




































That is the coolest looking puffer!


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

nice!!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

panda puffer and dogface puffer are 2 diferent species, panda puffers are only found in the red sea, with that said that is the most beautiful dogface I have ever seen and have never seen one with yellow eyes, great score!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like salt tanks now


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

are buffer 100% salt fish, or they just live in slightly salted water?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I beleieve most are 100% SW.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

kouma said:


> are buffer 100% salt fish, or they just live in slightly salted water?


 actually there are many brakish puffers but they are not as cool as saltwater ones IMO


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there's a number of pure freshwater puffers too like fahaka and mbu and i think arrowhead as well


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

'ello there sexy!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

got a dogface agian
i like it


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute litte bugger, Raf.







ooops! I meant...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guys ..he's a great fish..always on the look out for food ..and thanks abb for looking into it..but i got it covered..but thanks for asking..appreciated

RAF


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> thanks guys ..he's a great fish..always on the look out for food ..and thanks abb for looking into it..but i got it covered..but thanks for asking..appreciated
> 
> RAF


 No problem bro! Glad you found a puffer you like.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Pack,

Where did you find that one? You still looking for a Black Dogface puffer?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey,what up dave..a friend of mine pick it up for me for a reallllllllllly good price(half of what you saw it for)..i appreciate all that you did with helping me locate one,but my quest is over..thanks for all..

*but i am on the look out for a golden puffer*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dang annother puffer Raf. Hopefully the golden one is easier for you to find.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Cool









I thought the Pand and Black Dogface might be two diffrent fish, the one at LFS was almost completly black while this one has alot of white, congrats.

What does a Golden look like? Maybe i can find one, they can't be harder to find than a Black dogface. Can they?


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Is this it? So i know what to look for.

This one is pricey

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=761


----------

